# STM32 / Cortex-M3 development tools?



## tingo (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm going to make standalone binaries for a STM32/Cortex-M3 board (SKU 157301 from DX, if you are interested).

I notice we have a few ARM tools/toolsets in the ports tree. devel/arm-eabi-gcc is easy enough, but which do I need of devel/arm-eabi-binutils and devel/arm-elf-binutils? And why? This is quite confusing to me.

Also, is there a how-to or writeup somewhere on setting up a STM32 development environment under FreeBSD? I googled, but didn't find anything.


----------

